# Canon Updates DPP and EOS Utility (October 2015)



## tq0cr5i (Oct 14, 2015)

*Digital Photo Professional 4.3.31*

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.3.31 (for Windows) : 

- Newly supported EOS M10, PowerShot G9 X, PowerShot G5 X, EOS Kiss X6i / EOS REBEL T4i / EOS 650D, EOS Kiss X5 / EOS REBEL T3i / EOS 600D, EOS Kiss X50 / EOS REBEL T3 / EOS 1100D, and PowerShot SX60 HS. 
- Supports EF35mm f/1.4L II USM, EF50mm f/1.8 STM, EF-M15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM. 
- Adds a function that enables playing back movie files on EOS MOVIE Utility (Ver. 1.4 or later). 
- Fixes a malfunction that occurs rarely when "Distortion" is ticked off during the editing of RAW images shot with EOS 8000D / EOS REBEL T6s / EOS 760D or EOS Kiss X8i / EOS REBEL T6i / EOS 750D.

*Digital Photo Professional 3.15.0 Updater*

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 3.15.0 Updater (for Windows) : 

- Supports EF35mm f/1.4L II USM, EF50mm f/1.8 STM, EF-M15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM.

*EOS Utility 2.14.20a Updater*

Changes for EOS Utility 2.14.20a Updater (for Windows) : 

- Supports EF35mm f/1.4L II USM, EF50mm f/1.8 STM.

*EOS Utility 3.3.0*

Changes for EOS Utility 3.3.0 (for Windows) : 

- Supports EOS M10. 
- Supports EF35mm f/1.4L II USM, EF50mm f/1.8 STM.

Downloads: http://search-sg.canon-asia.com/canon__sg_en__sg_p_en/search.x?q=&ie=utf8&cat=0&ct=Support&pagemax=10&imgsize=1&pdf=ok&zoom=1&hf=category%09zubaken&cf=model_sm%3AEOS+5D+Mark+III&modelName=EOS+5D+Mark+III&ref=support-sg.canon-asia.com&pid=eAZxANQp-yeL82CyluQLvw..&qid=Ykv263bRwV2tuduD2o5HMM1urpxWQ7z5&d=DOWNLOADS%09Windows+10+%28x64%29


----------



## turbo1168 (Oct 14, 2015)

Canon Singapore?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2015)

tq0cr5i said:


> *Digital Photo Professional 4.3.31*
> 
> Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.3.31 (for Windows) :



4.3.3.1 was released a couple of weeks ago and announced on CR. I find it hard to believe that its already up to 4.3.31


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
It is great that they are pushing forwards, but when are they going to add some more backwards compatibility, be nice if they would add a couple of older cameras now and again (personally I'd like to see the 40D added), or is the 60D as far back as they are going? 
Yes I know it's free to use and costs money to develop, and they want me to upgrade etc etc but having both versions installed is an annoyance and I did upgrade to a 7D, and if I get my wish I'll upgrade again to a 5D III, despite this I will still use my 40D. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Oct 14, 2015)

The really limited backwards compatibility is a big break in the whole System. I had a 50d, 5dii and now 5diii and S100

from the 50d i have some great shots still in raw, wich i would like to keep in raw, for optional later use. 

This means i have to keep dpp 3.xxx forever and more important, i never know when support for my 5diii file ends and i do not know how long dpp 3.xxx is developped for new Windows versions. Same questions are valid for dpp in future, we know for sure there will be a time not so far in the futrure when our raw files will no longer be supported

In my opinion, Canon should Support all digital cameras in newer dpp versions


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2015)

Canon has said that they plan to extend DPP4 to cover all Canon bodies, but I wonder if it will happen. $$ are tight now as camera sales slow.


----------



## martti (Oct 31, 2015)

For Eternity, there is the .dng format. Just for my curiosity, what might be the ideal medium for such a long timespan?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2015)

martti said:


> For Eternity, there is the .dng format. Just for my curiosity, what might be the ideal medium for such a long timespan?



My opinion about DNG is that there are so few users that the chances of it being around in the future are the lowest of any of the major formats. As new computer technology develops, history has shown us that older software eventually is not supported on new formats, so a format that is not popular has less chance of surviving. Particularly if it does not bring in $$ for someone.

Media is in the same situation. Its difficult to find a reader for the old 8 inch floppies, and for the old disk formats if which there were many, its even harder. I have a Industrial Machine that requires relatively recent 3.5 in 760K floppies, but support is fading for writers and its becoming a specialized market. I have a floppy reader/writer, and hidden in windows is the capability to format one, but most new computers do not have a floppy port, so you have to find a add-in that works with the current motherboards, since pci and older connectors are also going or gone away.

I found a floppy emulator for a old 760K floppy that lets me use thumb drives, but only the older style of thumb drives work in it. I found some old Dell thumb drives that work and bought several.


----------



## martti (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought that Leica is a forever brand and they are committed to .dng?
It is funny to see what happens to CDs in this climate after a couple of years: They have little holes in the silvery coating. The player just spits them out. 

Flash drives are said to keep their data at least for ten years which is longer than magnetic media.
What about Google (Apple, Microsoft) cloud? I can see some countries going out of business before any one of the three let alone all three of them might do so...where I live the cloud is not an option because the connection is so bad. I could see it making sense somewhere in the postindustrial countries, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2015)

martti said:


> I thought that Leica is a forever brand and they are committed to .dng?
> It is funny to see what happens to CDs in this climate after a couple of years: They have little holes in the silvery coating. The player just spits them out.
> 
> Flash drives are said to keep their data at least for ten years which is longer than magnetic media.
> What about Google (Apple, Microsoft) cloud? I can see some countries going out of business before any one of the three let alone all three of them might do so...where I live the cloud is not an option because the connection is so bad. I could see it making sense somewhere in the postindustrial countries, though.



Years ago, people thought Kodak could not possibly go out of business. Same with Polaroid, Same with General Motors, same with Chrysler. 

All went bankrupt and were replaced with companies of the same name, but they are not the same companies and do not have not take any responsibility for the products made before the bankruptcy. If they can make a profit selling parts, they will, if there is no profit, forget it.

The list of companies that no one thought would die is very long, some of them are only a memory for us old people, and some of them cannot even be found in a web search.

My guaranteed for life windows have a issue, so I contacted the company. Sorry, the original company went out of business. We have the same name, same address, same website, and same forever warranty, but will not fix those windows made in the same factory by a previous incarnation because we don't have to.

Same with the company that built my house and guaranteed it for 25 years. The company that bought them (Likely the same people) have no records of things built previously, even though they are in the same offices.


----------



## martti (Oct 31, 2015)

...you kindly left out one significant player from your list which would be the First Person, the Yours Truly who might slip in the shower tomorrow morning, hit his head and never respond to the sound of his name again...
I spent enough time in the Intesive care –as a doctor and as a patient also– that I am very, very conscious of (as Sting put it beautifully in words and music) 'How Fragile We Are'...BTW, if you have the time, check the Steivie Wonder version on YouTube. You might like it. 
'Fragile' ft. Stevie Wonder. Unbelievable.


----------



## martti (Oct 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnZgNYoZkeU


----------

